

NoSQL Storage Systems Never Violate ACID. Never? Well, Hardly Ever - l0stman
http://danweinreb.org/blog/nosql-storage-systems-never-violate-acid-never-well-hardly-ever

======
willvarfar
this looks like a very shallow and weak defence of noSQL in reaction to recent
attention to the fact that noSQL == noACID.

Lets see, from the article noSQL solutions are ACID if each transaction
updates a single record, if you have sharding and no replication and if you
have fsync turned on.

The default state of SQL servers - MySQL non-innodb aside - is reliable i.e.
ACID. The default state of noSQL solutions is unreliable, and only Voldermort
seems to go some way to addressing that.

Is voldermort the only reliable noSQL?

~~~
drewp
ACID = "reliable"? You need to define that.

Also you casually mix in "default state", so you need to decide if you're
going to include all the possible modes of the more flexible stores out there
or if you want this to be a silly attack on default configs.

~~~
willvarfar
since you asked, <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACID> explains ACID is about -
all about - reliability. It is scary if you're the author of the article and
you don't grasp this.

